# 2 guys went through east end of audubon tonight



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

they guys knew my grandpa so he told me to go check it out.. well they had fell through in 5 feet of water with their pickup. every year, that spot causes a few vehicles to go in. luckily we got their dog out with a rope and by the time got we got them some life jackets the rescue crew was there and we got them out ok.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Glad everyone is safe! Did they get the truck out?


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

ya, this morning they got it out.


----------

